# UNBOXING: JLC MEMOVOX TRIBUTE TO DEEP SEA ALARM



## vkd668 (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## abowloffire (Jun 18, 2011)

I wish I were you right now 

Congrats on the beautiful timepiece. It will be mine someday too.


----------



## sidders (Dec 14, 2011)

Thats one beautiful watch. Congrats and am full of envy


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Gorgeous, gorgeous watch; again, congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

very nice. congrats!


----------



## jnelson3097 (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats! I tried on both the European and US versions at my AD a few weeks and loved how they felt. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

Awesome, Vo! Glad you got it so quickly. It looks stunning. Very cool old school green boxes, too. I had no idea they came like that. Enjoy it! Hope to see many, many more photos of it soon. |> BTW, I'm now waiting for my new very special one to come in (I can't wait!), and I suddenly have yet another one that will be making its way to me shortly. (That one's for my brother, though; he's paying me back. ;-)) Congrats again, sir! Very, very nice addition. And you thought Omegas were addicting! :-d These JLCs are just so, so special (IMHO, of course)....


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Congrats on picking up a very special timepiece !


----------



## vkd668 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys. JLC is just an awesome brand. So many gorgeous, gorgeous watches. I just _looooove_ it. This is my first JLC, and I'm already looking forward to the day when I finally get another one. Or two. :-d

Kevin, what's your incoming?? Sounds enticing. Knowing your astute taste, no doubt, it's going to be a stunning JLC timepieces. Make sure to show us when they arrive.


----------



## 5im0n (Jul 16, 2010)

Fabulous!!!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Well Done!*


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

Congratulations on a fine JLC!

Nigel


----------



## jwalther (Dec 31, 2006)

I want one of those.


----------



## gt_5454 (Jun 10, 2010)

Congrats on a beautiful piece Vo.....wear it in good healthIt seems that a few of the regular Omega folks are now moving into JLC ... Probably as someone suggested .. It's a natural progression....


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Excellent choice. That is a beautiful watch, wear it in the best of health.
N


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

vkd668 said:


>





vkd668 said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys. JLC is just an awesome brand. So many gorgeous, gorgeous watches. I just _looooove_ it. This is my first JLC, and I'm already looking forward to the day when I finally get another one. Or two. :-d
> 
> Kevin, what's your incoming?? Sounds enticing. Knowing your astute taste, no doubt, it's going to be a stunning JLC timepieces. Make sure to show us when they arrive.


It looks great in this shot. |> I'm sure you'll be tempted by others later down the line, but I'm thinking there's a lot to take in just with this first magnificent JLC. I hope it becomes like your "One Watch," as it seems like one of those do-it-all versatile pieces. It would probably work, all the way on up through a blazer and jeans, if not all-out suit and tie dressy. That watch is meant to be worn with abandon. ;-)

Yeah, as my sig now states, I ended up picking up a Master Memovox. I always backed off from it at the last moment, before, solely because of its thickness. I hope I will get used to that added thickness (when compared to a simpler model like the Master Control I had) quickly, and that it will come across as just being part of its character, rather than an unfortunate result of the alarm function's design. It's such an icon that I'm sure I will get used to its unique character soon enough.  I've also picked up a LNIB Master Calendar - with the very generous assistance of one of our fellow Omega forum friends (Thanks again, J.) - for my brother. He'll be paying me back for it, though. It'll be interesting to have that and the Master Memovox side-by-side for a short while. Anyway, fun times ahead....

Congratulations, again. Please post more photos soon!


----------



## vkd668 (Apr 2, 2010)

Dixan said:


> Yeah, as my sig now states, I ended up picking up a Master Memovox. I always backed off from it at the last moment, before, solely because of its thickness. I hope I will get used to that added thickness (when compared to a simpler model like the Master Control I had) quickly, and that it will come across as just being part of its character, rather than an unfortunate result of the alarm function's design. It's such an icon that I'm sure I will get used to its unique character soon enough.  I've also picked up a LNIB Master Calendar - with the very generous assistance of one of our fellow Omega forum friends (Thanks again, J.) - for my brother. He'll be paying me back for it, though. It'll be interesting to have that and the Master Memovox side-by-side for a short while. Anyway, fun times ahead....


Both of the JLC models you've acquired have been on my shortlist as well. It'll be very interesting to get a review (comparison) from you Kevin. Please do post your thoughts.

Great pick-ups. Both are stunning JLC. :-!


----------



## eals112 (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!! my dream watch!!! tried it on at an AD in Vegas, size is really good, lume is great... just cant afford it in this lifetime...


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

Very very NICE b-)
wear it en good health.:-!


----------



## cholack (Aug 10, 2009)

Great pictures and photography skills.....uh, now I REALLY want one very badly. 

Congrats on acquiring a great watch with tons of history attached to it (and one to put a lot of personal history on it)


----------



## vkd668 (Apr 2, 2010)

eals112 said:


> Congrats!! my dream watch!!! tried it on at an AD in Vegas, size is really good, lume is great... just cant afford it in this lifetime...


Life's funny. You'll never know. I hope one day you'll get one too.



Stensbjerg said:


> Very very NICE b-)
> wear it en good health.:-!


Thanks, and wear your watch in good health too.



cholack said:


> Great pictures and photography skills.....uh, now I REALLY want one very badly.
> 
> Congrats on acquiring a great watch with tons of history attached to it (and one to put a lot of personal history on it)


Thanks again for the kind words.

A wrist shot that I took yesterday while out for lunch....










_I'm lovin'_ this *JLC.*


----------

